# basti barely holding on, need advice



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

A few months ago I aquired these 4 healthy bastis. They have been amazing in the temp tank and two days ago I placed them in their perminent enclosure. I have just found one of these frogs struggling to move. It can sit up but thats all. I really need some advice to last the night, if anything could even help at this point. The other two I see look healthy.









Thanks, Nick


----------



## Jjimenez081122 (Feb 22, 2014)

Pull it out back into the temp asap. Feed it tons of springtails. Maybe a small piece of banana to attract flies onto it and no further stress it by them crawling on him/her.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot. Im thinking that this occured because I accidentally baught repashy calcium plus HYD and supplemented with it twice. Does anyone have any idea if that could be it? I know the vitamin A in the supplement is higher than in regular calcium plus. Ill give an update on the poor little guy tomorrow


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

the frog is basically in the same shape as last night, can move its body but cant really hop of walk. I dont have any springs and it doest seem like its a possibility for it to eat. Should I buy some and try it anyway? Or could I use melos?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

You could try stunting the melos. That may help.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Aldros...can you explain to the rest of us just how you go about "stunting" the melos??


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Get them into a cup and then place them in the fridge for a few minutes. This will cause them to slow down considerably. Don't do it for so long as to make them immobile. Then just place them at a feeding station. I have had to do this with crickets many times while working with rescue BDs and it works rather well.

Edit: A better way to have said that would have been maybe calling them stunned


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

the reason for my question is that a DBer told me umpteen years ago how she pulled the wings off the FFs so that the froglets would be able to catch them...so I wasn't real sure whether to believe her...seemed kinda time consuming to me....like picking out rice flour beetles....


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Judy S said:


> the reason for my question is that a DBer told me umpteen years ago how she pulled the wings off the FFs so that the froglets would be able to catch them...so I wasn't real sure whether to believe her...seemed kinda time consuming to me....like picking out rice flour beetles....


LOL. I would have to ask that person if they were on the pipe or something. I couldn't even imagine having that kind of spare time or patience.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Like a snipe hunt???


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

"stunted" melanos are generally flies from the end of a culture's life cycle when the media is mostly used up. The flies morph out significantly smaller and therefore are more readily taken by small froglets.

So... if you have old cultures, hang on to them a little longer and feed from them. 

Also, if you are planning on keeping these pumilio in the long run you are definitely going to need to invest in some springtail cultures. Tt would be worth it to pick a couple up now to feed out of and to establish a larger culture for later.

How old were the frogs when you acquired them?


----------



## s0082 (Jun 22, 2014)

Make sure that he is warm enough on top of all that was mentioned. Sometimes the stress of moving can make the vulnerable to issues  Put him back where he feels comfortable and safe. and Get some little food for him.... id drop a big spoonful of springtails in front of him and slice of banana with flies. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

another thing you might try is FF larva....carefully scrape some live larva off the side of your FF cup and put into a very shallow container...they move enough to be noticed and my frogs love them....when I say shallow--I mean like the top to a gallon of milk size. Only use a few -- the frog may not want them...my frogs LOVE them--


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Judy S said:


> another thing you might try is FF larva....carefully scrape some live larva off the side of your FF cup and put into a very shallow container...they move enough to be noticed and my frogs love them....when I say shallow--I mean like the top to a gallon of milk size. Only use a few -- the frog may not want them...my frogs LOVE them--


That's a good idea Judy. I forgot all about ff larva. I saw you talking about that a couple weeks ago.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I had similar experience with an adult, female Bastimentos.

she would push her extremities away and almost dry-swim on the ground.

in my case it was most likely poor nutritions lacking Vitamin-D and calcium/magnesium....


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

any update on the Basti? Am hoping no news is good news....


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

All Pumilio need regular calcium supplementation, I dust with repashy calcium plus every feeding. Without they will soon meet their demise, usually starting with seizure activity.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

What is your regimen for feeding/dusting? Size and conditions in tank? Did the tank have previous inhabitants? Definitely need more info.


----------

